# oil reccomendation



## pobrien88 (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok quick question which may stir up some controversy i'm sure, but what would you guys recommend for oil which is vw approved(obviously) and is a little cheaper than most but still does a good job? I need to be a little money conscious as things are a little tight on my end but i need to change the oil. On the subject of oil, how often should gear oil be changed? Thanks guys. and this is for the 1.8T engine


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: oil reccomendation (pobrien88)*

Mobil 1 0w-40 is VW 502 approved and can be found almost anywhere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 0w-40 is still a Group IV synthetic, the other Mobil 1 oils are a Group III (can't be called synthetic in Europe.)
Gear oil? VW says lifetime, I'd go with 80-100k?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: oil reccomendation (corradokidg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokidg60* »_Mobil 1 0w-40 is VW 502 approved and can be found almost anywhere http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 0w-40 is still a Group IV synthetic, the other Mobil 1 oils are a Group III (can't be called synthetic in Europe.)

Sorry, all indications are that ALL Mobil 1 oils are Group IV PAO based synthetic, and yes, they are called "Synthetic" in Europe.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: oil reccomendation (pobrien88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pobrien88* »_Ok quick question which may stir up some controversy i'm sure, but what would you guys recommend for oil which is vw approved(obviously) and is a little cheaper than most but still does a good job? I need to be a little money conscious as things are a little tight on my end but i need to change the oil. On the subject of oil, how often should gear oil be changed? Thanks guys. and this is for the 1.8T engine

I was going to suggest that you take a look at Pennzoil Platinum Euro 5W-40 as it usually carries a slightly cheaper price tag compared to Mobil 1 0W-40 or either of the Castrol 502.00 certified oils.
Just to make sure that the PP Euro formula was still 502.00 certified I went to the Penzoil web site, and wouldn't you know it, they're removed all of their Product Data Sheets from the site that claim 502.00 certification. Does this mean that they've lost their certification? Don't know, but it seems that a bit more research on the issue is in order.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Motul 5w40 8100 X-cess.
I run it in mine and my girlfriends VWs.
One of the best oils out there, and they have many different types for different needs.


----------

